# Surfin Steel?



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I have recently found myself with some time off work. As usual, not during the peak of any type of run. I am thinking of heading up toward Oscoda as soon as this weather breaks so I am seeking opinions from those more knowledgable that me. My question. Is it even worth the gas money to try and do some surf casting for steelies in Dec? My plans are to have 2 lines out with floating spawn sacs and one rod casting spoons off the pier at Ausable rivermouth. Thanks for your input.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Never a bad idea. There are a couple river mouths further south that are good bets also. Good luck.

bambi makes a cute sandwich


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

singing bridge or whitney drain


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

both:lol:


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes. Fish on steel browns Walleye lakers. Possible to catch them all in same day. I would use spawn on one, and minnow on the other then cast an Orange cleo.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

big_phish said:


> both:lol:


:lol:  :coolgleam

I fished the Ausable Nov 6-12. There were people out fishing the south pier every time I put in, or took out, at the launch at the mouth. That only happens when there are fish to be caught, and I heard reports that Steelhead were being taken. I never fished the piers, because I had a boat, and like fishing up in the river better. I caught some fish.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Guys, you have all reinforced what I was already thinking, the usual suspects in the usual places! Now it's just a matter of grabbing my carharrts and the gas card. And maybe a pint of anti-freeze!!!


----------

